

Review my site: NagReminders (inspired by AwesomenessReminders) - rahooligan

I was very impressed by the AwesomenessReminders concept. After seeing a tweet from Susan Orlean (http://twitter.com/susanorlean/status/24414323004), I mentioned to Zack how cool it would be to have something called NagReminders where a real person calls you and politely nags you or reminds you of your set target or goal (http://twitter.com/rahulcee/status/25037352841). After tweeting this out, I realized how much I loved the idea. So I decided to do it myself. I got the domain the same day and created the website (after spending a lot of time trying to get Paypal to work). So here it is. What do you guys think? Is it a valuable service?<p>http://www.nagreminders.com/
======
tihom
nice idea!

